# Plant Recommendations for enclosure?



## Tori B (Oct 9, 2017)

Can anyone recommend some safe fake plants for G. rosea? Maybe some pictures? Am I supposed to clean artificial plants?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 9, 2017)

I just buy mine at Hobby Lobby, Michael's, or Joanne's Fabrics. Any arts and crafts store, really. They almost always have a clearance section in the fake plants for you to rummage through. I usually rinse them off in scalding hot water... no soap, though.

Note that this will only be for your benefit, though. Either the tarantula will ignore it outright, in which case it only uses up floor space (because she won't climb on it). That, or your spider will constantly dig it up, defeating the purpose of a pretty enclosure that you were going for.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## starnaito (Oct 9, 2017)

Some of my little guys like to use plants as another thing to hide under, so I especially like to use some kind of plant for slings. For the larger Ts, the plants just seem like unnecessary obstacles, but I still add them so that the enclosure doesn't look so plain. I prefer silk or plastic plants that are intended for pets. Some of the plants at craft stores and such have strong fragrances, and I don't feel like they're safe for Ts, but that might just be me being extra cautious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FrDoc (Oct 10, 2017)

I appreciate the fact that your question began with asking about "fake plants".  Real plants are nice looking, natural, yah-da, yah-da, but they are high maintenance and the less time you're in your specimen's enclosure the better.  Between silk and plastic I prefer silk.  My A. Geniculata spends a fair amount of time sitting on, and walking over the fake leaves in her enclosure.  I am glad they are silk just for the mere fact they are softer. All this being said, I don't even put them in enclosures anymore unless I desire anchor points for a webber.  I would even remove it from my A. Genic's enclosure, but she doesn't take kindly to remodelling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Graves6661 (Oct 10, 2017)

My genic bulldozed the fake plant I had in her enclosure.  I ended up removing it and putting another piece of corkbark in for her to climb or hide under.  The dang plant always ended up in her water dish along with everything else she could move.

Ive used both plastic and silk.  I prefer plastic just because its easier to clean if the need comes up.  Craft stores will have a large selection for pretty low prices compared to pet store branded plant decor.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 10, 2017)

zoo med makes a lot of styles of relatively inexpensive plastic plants.













0612141312b_443888



__ cold blood
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 9



						cyaneolum
					
















Resized952017030195121305



__ cold blood
__ Mar 1, 2017



						Johnny 2 legs finally got an actual enclosure to enjoy...the recovery process and growth of this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hobby lobby has some realistic-looking faux. I selected those with different hues to make it look real. The grass I got from Amazon. I think the brand is vener or something. Cheers!













P. sazimai home



__ efmp1987
__ Sep 30, 2017
__ 4



						Cork tube to left extends underground.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

